# [SOLVED] toshiba satellite c660 wifi driver



## frile

Hello!
i need a XP driver for Realtek wifi :
PCI/ VEN_10EC&DEV_8176&SUBSYS_818110EC&REV_01

THX IN ADVANCE!!!:1angel:


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: toshiba satellite c660 wifi driver*

Try the driver *here*

You need to install the Realtek Wireless Driver


----------



## danraj0007

*Re: toshiba satellite c660 wifi driver*

Hi,

Try with below link.


[url]http://driverscollection.com/?file_cid=4246533941169a6b6ae9a671ec1[/URL]


----------



## frile

*Re: toshiba satellite c660 wifi driver*

Thats why a need help...i tryed all drivers from Toshiba and Realtek site and none of them matching my 8176 device (they have support for 8172,8199,8192,8198...etc)...

Any other suggestions? Is it possible to make 8176 work on XP?


----------



## frile

*Re: toshiba satellite c660 wifi driver*

Solved: ...with a big help from Realtek support team! Thanx!
Please download RTL8188CE WinXP/Vista/Win7 driver installer from following URL.
[url]http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8188CE[/URL]
Description: Windows driver auto installation program (support WinXP/Vista/Win7)
Vesrion: 1005.8


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: toshiba satellite c660 wifi driver*

Glad you got it working and Thanks for posting back your results.

You can mark this thread solved under thread tools at the top of this page.


----------

